# Trump threatens with World War III over Venezuela



## Bleipriester

Trump has explained that "all options are on the table" should Russia not remove Russian troops from Venezuela.







'All options on the table' if the Russian military doesn't leave Venezuela: Trump


----------



## Penelope

Russia isn't going anywhere, and Trump is not going to do anything.  If so , the Golden Showers tape will come out!!


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> Trump has explained that "all options are on the table" should Russia not remove Russian troops from Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'All options on the table' if the Russian military doesn't leave Venezuela: Trump


Hyperbole - Examples and Definition of Hyperbole


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has explained that "all options are on the table" should Russia not remove Russian troops from Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'All options on the table' if the Russian military doesn't leave Venezuela: Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole - Examples and Definition of Hyperbole
Click to expand...

"all options"


----------



## shockedcanadian

The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.

The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.

This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.


----------



## Bleipriester

shockedcanadian said:


> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.


Venezuela is not an enemy of America. They´d like to supply you with their oil, instead. It is your government that labels peaceful countries like Venezuela enemies.


----------



## Penelope

Tramp left the EU long before they hitched up to China.  He also left the UN and also the Iran Great Deal.


----------



## Penelope

Bleipriester said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not an enemy of America. They´d like to supply you with their oil, instead. It is your government that labels peaceful countries like Venezuela enemies.
Click to expand...


The US wants the oil, just like Iraq.


----------



## Toro

Gross incompetence from Chavez/Maduro has created this mess. 

Number of refugees and migrants from Venezuela reaches 3 million

The common tactic to deflect attention from a government’s massive mismanagement is to conjure up threats from hostile foreigners.  That’s what the idiot Maduro is doing today.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Penelope said:


> Russia isn't going anywhere, and Trump is not going to do anything.  If so , the Golden Showers tape will come out!!


Bwaaaaaahhaaaaaaaa…...Oh, you are too fucking funny, in your stupidity.  Robert Mooooolller even said that there wasn't any Collusion, and that the Dossier is a fake, yet like a dumbass liberal(I know redundant statement) you continue proving that you are that stupid.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Bleipriester said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not an enemy of America. They´d like to supply you with their oil, instead. It is your government that labels peaceful countries like Venezuela enemies.
Click to expand...



Wait, the U.S just went through a 2+ year ordeal because of this great fear and outrage against Russia.  Now, Russia sends troops into Venezuela and "they aren't the enemy of the U.S?"

It's geopolitics.  I admit, I'm not overly well versed on the specifics of Venezuela my interests and focus has been elsewhere.  I will say though, the arrival of Russian troops must provide some indication of what's going on.


----------



## Bleipriester

Penelope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not an enemy of America. They´d like to supply you with their oil, instead. It is your government that labels peaceful countries like Venezuela enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US wants the oil, just like Iraq.
Click to expand...

They just need to pay up. Where´s the problem?


----------



## Bleipriester

shockedcanadian said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not an enemy of America. They´d like to supply you with their oil, instead. It is your government that labels peaceful countries like Venezuela enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the U.S just went through a 2+ year ordeal because of this great fear and outrage against Russia.  Now, Russia sends troops into Venezuela and "they aren't the enemy of the U.S?"
> 
> It's geopolitics.  I admit, I'm not overly well versed on the specifics of Venezuela my interests and focus has been elsewhere.  I will say though, the arrival of Russian troops must provide some indication of what's going on.
Click to expand...

Russia and Venezuela have long term business ongoing and a "regime change" would destroy it.


----------



## Penelope

Toro said:


> Gross incompetence from Chavez/Maduro has created this mess.
> 
> Number of refugees and migrants from Venezuela reaches 3 million
> 
> The common tactic to deflect attention from a government’s massive mismanagement is to conjure up threats from hostile foreigners.  That’s what the idiot Maduro is doing today.



You mean US OIL companies.


----------



## MisterBeale

Toro said:


> Gross incompetence from Chavez/Maduro has created this mess.
> 
> Number of refugees and migrants from Venezuela reaches 3 million
> 
> The common tactic to deflect attention from a government’s massive mismanagement is to conjure up threats from hostile foreigners.  That’s what the idiot Maduro is doing today.


You're funny.

If the government blacklisted you and you were not allowed to get a job anywhere and could only farm your own land and make your own clothing and products. . . . .

If you were not allowed to invest money anywhere. Not allowed to buy anything.  Not allowed to sell anything.


And then, someone pointed at you, and said, your irresponsible behavior is why you are in poverty?  Does that sound like a fair assessment?

Damn you are stupid.  Not much a nation can do when it's assets are stolen and it is not allowed to trade with other nations, is there?


----------



## MisterBeale

Bleipriester said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not an enemy of America. They´d like to supply you with their oil, instead. It is your government that labels peaceful countries like Venezuela enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US wants the oil, just like Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They just need to pay up. Where´s the problem?
Click to expand...

Pay up what up what?  What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## MisterBeale

Bleipriester said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not an enemy of America. They´d like to supply you with their oil, instead. It is your government that labels peaceful countries like Venezuela enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the U.S just went through a 2+ year ordeal because of this great fear and outrage against Russia.  Now, Russia sends troops into Venezuela and "they aren't the enemy of the U.S?"
> 
> It's geopolitics.  I admit, I'm not overly well versed on the specifics of Venezuela my interests and focus has been elsewhere.  I will say though, the arrival of Russian troops must provide some indication of what's going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia and Venezuela have long term business ongoing and a "regime change" would destroy it.
Click to expand...

The US and Britain have a long term business ongoing and a "regime change" would destroy it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> Russia isn't going anywhere, and Trump is not going to do anything.  If so , the Golden Showers tape will come out!!


The Golden Showers video doesn't exist......if it did they would have used it by now.


----------



## Penelope

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia isn't going anywhere, and Trump is not going to do anything.  If so , the Golden Showers tape will come out!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Showers video doesn't exist......if it did they would have used it by now.
Click to expand...


I think it does, and they have had no use to use it, have they?


----------



## mudwhistle

MisterBeale said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross incompetence from Chavez/Maduro has created this mess.
> 
> Number of refugees and migrants from Venezuela reaches 3 million
> 
> The common tactic to deflect attention from a government’s massive mismanagement is to conjure up threats from hostile foreigners.  That’s what the idiot Maduro is doing today.
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> If the government blacklisted you and you were not allowed to get a job anywhere and could only farm your own land and make your own clothing and products. . . . .
> 
> If you were not allowed to invest money anywhere. Not allowed to buy anything.  Not allowed to sell anything.
> 
> 
> And then, someone pointed at you, and said, your irresponsible behavior is why you are in poverty?  Does that sound like a fair assessment?
> 
> Damn you are stupid.  Not much a nation can do when it's assets are stolen and it is not allowed to trade with other nations, is there?
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaha.....just STFU!!
Maduro has refused aide from other countries.....and then blames everything on hackers from the US.


----------



## mr jones

shockedcanadian said:


> The problem is that Russia and China are exerting expansive power and influence in nations in the Wests hemisphere, while the U.S and in particular it's so-called European partners have decreased their influence over the last 3 decades.
> 
> The world is getting complicated, and moreso when American allies and the UN are more pro-China and socialist than they are pro-American and capitalist.
> 
> This would never be a WW3 situation, though I think America should show some muscle.  It's difficult when so many nations embolden Western enemies.


wow...it is rare to see anyone so completely wrong about anything!!  i am shocked you are a canadian.  most of the canadians i have met have graduated high school and would never post anything so fucking stupid.  Name two of the world's worst dictators Trump has bent over for and become their little bitch...just two of so many-  Putin, and the Chinese guy.  he praises them constantly, despite their record of assassinations, atrocities, crimes against humanity, calls them "good, strong leaders."  Trump said he believed Putin over our own military-intelligence experts about Russian hacking our emails to influence the election in his favor!!  He has lessened sanctions against companies connected to China.  He has called the press the enemy of the people like every dictator in the world has done- especially these two assholes he bends over for.  Our allies stand with us AGAINST Trump and these two dictators, but in your warped, tiny mind, you got it completely backwards.  we need to build a wall between us and wherever you are in Canada, to keep you from spewing such bullshit here.


----------



## mr jones

mudwhistle said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross incompetence from Chavez/Maduro has created this mess.
> 
> Number of refugees and migrants from Venezuela reaches 3 million
> 
> The common tactic to deflect attention from a government’s massive mismanagement is to conjure up threats from hostile foreigners.  That’s what the idiot Maduro is doing today.
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> If the government blacklisted you and you were not allowed to get a job anywhere and could only farm your own land and make your own clothing and products. . . . .
> 
> If you were not allowed to invest money anywhere. Not allowed to buy anything.  Not allowed to sell anything.
> 
> 
> And then, someone pointed at you, and said, your irresponsible behavior is why you are in poverty?  Does that sound like a fair assessment?
> 
> Damn you are stupid.  Not much a nation can do when it's assets are stolen and it is not allowed to trade with other nations, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.....just STFU!!
> Maduro has refused aide from other countries.....and then blames everything on hackers from the US.
Click to expand...


trump beat hillary so bad she only got 3 million more votes than his corrupt lying ass.  maybe if you pulled your head out of his fat ass for a few minutes, you could read about it and not post such stupid shit memes.  but i doubt it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia isn't going anywhere, and Trump is not going to do anything.  If so , the Golden Showers tape will come out!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Showers video doesn't exist......if it did they would have used it by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it does, and they have had no use to use it, have they?
Click to expand...

Yes.....how do you think that they got a FISA judge to okay spying on the Trump Campaign 4 times?
They claimed to possess a video as evidence that Trump had ties to Russia and that Putin was blackmailing him.
They never were asked to produce any evidence other than articles in the media....they themselves leaked to media members. Turns out the whole thing was simply false reports paid for by Hillary. The FISA judge, a Trump critic, took their word alone, and authorized spying (wire-tapping....data collection) on Trump over their perjured testimony in FISA court.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## petro

There is going to be no WWIII over frigging Venezuela. 
Fear mongering nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## mr jones

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia isn't going anywhere, and Trump is not going to do anything.  If so , the Golden Showers tape will come out!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Showers video doesn't exist......if it did they would have used it by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it does, and they have had no use to use it, have they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.....how do you think that they got a FISA judge to okay spying on the Trump Campaign 4 times?
> They claimed to possess a video as evidence that Trump had ties to Russia and that Putin was blackmailing him.
> They never were asked to produce any evidence other than articles in the media....they themselves leaked to media members. Turns out the whole thing was simply false reports paid for by Hillary. The FISA judge, a Trump critic, took their word alone, and authorized spying (wire-tapping....data collection) on Trump over their perjured testimony in FISA court.
Click to expand...


wow...do you really believe the silly shit you post?  there was no FISA warrant to spy on the Trump campaign, dumbass.  never.  there was a FISA warrant to spy on Carter Page, who had bragged about his close ties to Russia, who had a FISA warrant against him in 2014 because of his known association with known Russian agents WHO ALSO HAD WIRETAPS ON THEM, but not FISA warrants, as foreigners have no such protection here....When the first new warrant was obtained on Page, in 2016, he had admitted to going to Russia to meet with Russian officials.  The Steele Dossier was just one of many sources to obtain that warrant, and it was extended after 90 days, 3 different times.  remember that FISA warrants are given by 3 panel federal judges and most federal judges today were appointed and/or confirmed by republicans.  the only reason they are extended is because the original warrant provided "useful, actionable intelligence."  there was no political motivation involved, just doing the job of investigating Americans with influence who have close, possibly illegal and security-risk ties to foreign countries, especially our most dangerous adversary, Russia.


----------



## Penelope

FBI releases FISA warrant for former Trump campaign aide Carter Page


----------



## caddo kid

Bleipriester said:


> Trump has explained that "all options are on the table" should Russia not remove Russian troops from Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'All options on the table' if the Russian military doesn't leave Venezuela: Trump



Trump is ALL bluster & no balls, or as they say in Tejas; _*'all hat, no cattle' *_


We ALL Know that Trump & Putin are BFF.

They may have a lovers quarrel over Venezuela   but you can bet they will always be BFF.


----------

